# anyone indecisive about what to take in college?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I've been indecisive for the past six years, but I'm promising myself 2007 is the year.  

Here are my choices: 

Healthcare

1) LPN or RN - though they make good money, I'm not sure I want to be responsible for saving lives. 

2) Pharmacy technician

3) Medical Lab Technician 

4) Medical Records Clerk / Health Infomatics

5) MOA - Medical Office Assistant - BC 

Social Work 

Community College - 

1) Social Worker 

or 

2) Child and Youth Worker

University 

1) Psychology 

or 

2) Social Work 

These are my choices narrowing them down is going to be difficult.


----------



## Sunny Day (Aug 1, 2006)

I am considering going back to school. I am interested in nursing and I have been told by a couple of RNs that ADN and BSN are on the same pay scale. I know that I am a caring person and would be very detail oriented. I think it would be so hard to deal with losing a patient, though. I wonder how RNs handle loss.

Social work sounds good to me, too. I think that most jobs require a MSW.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no. i majored in political science. it was an easy pick for me. it was one of the few subjects i knew anything about. plus, i intended on going to law school after graduation. i guess i got sidetracked.

today i consider myself more of an amateur historian than an amateur political scientist.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes,I'm about to go in to my second year, and still can't settle.
Sucks, but at least there are those requirements to buy some time, and a few classes that are included in many majors.
the thing is, what I've thought about is so varied.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Yes I am very indecisive too.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I go to community college. When I first started going I thought I would major in network technology - god, did things ever change. I don't have any prospective career in mind or a major - just general studies at this point. There's a lot of neat stuff you can take - pottery, photography, foreign language, sign language, :um that's all I can think of right now, but the list goes on. Fun classes that aren't really a part of any program curriculum. I dropped out of high school so what all there is to learn is kind of new to me. With my background, I kinda have to figure it out as I go because I haven't really tried much yet.



> Social work sounds good to me, too. I think that most jobs require a MSW.


Clinicians require an MSW. I remember reading somewhere that a lot of programs accept two year degrees.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I've considered a lot of those choices as well, but ultimately my goal is to be an RN. It's such a wide field and it will be easier to find a job. You can work in hospitals, clinics, schools, etc. Plus, it opens the door for other jobs, like management, although you have to have a BSN for that. I've just decided to get an associates instead of a bachelors for now because that is what is most convenient. It doesn't take that much longer to get a bachelors than it does to get an associates. There is about a year difference between the two. The downside of this is that nursing school is really competitive and you have to get perfect or nearly perfect grades or you will be waiting to get into the program and it is stressful, yes. Even the prereqs can take a toll on a person.

http://www.allnurses.com is a good website for people interested in nursing. It gives you a good perspective on nurses and nursing students lives.

I think all you really need for Medical Records Clerk is medical terminology, so this is a good option if you want to get into the work field soon.

Well, good luck on whatever you ultimately decide.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

I've been wanting to do medical technology for a long time; it's kind of like helping people behind the scenes, and I don't think it would require a lot of interaction, but that's not why I want to do it, it just interests me.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I wanted to get in to the Medical Records field. But I think you have to have experience right.


----------



## Heather200408 (Aug 17, 2004)

No but as a sophomore I have already changed my major many times:
1) elementary education
2) political science
3) elementary education
4) photography
5) graphic communcation

so its okay to be undecided, take liberal studies classes, and let your mind get comfortable with what you really want to do, I don't see why society pushes us young people into deciding what we want to do with the rest of our lives, when we're just trying so hard to make the transition from high school to college/the real world. That's hard enough as it is!!!


----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

i was electrical engineering. hated it, nearly dropped out, now i'm in IOE, but i don't know what i want to do with it.

i'll ride this out for a while, but i'm still very unsure about what my future holds


----------

